# Is a flywheel cover needed on a '64?



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Was at the mechanic yesterday. He said my car is missing a "flywheel cover". Do you guys know if the '64 is supposed to have one? If so, any reason mine may is missing and is a cover really needed? Here's a picture and you can see the open area with the flywheel bottom exposed.

Thank you


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

daveh70 said:


> Was at the mechanic yesterday. He said my car is missing a "flywheel cover". Do you guys know if the '64 is supposed to have one? If so, any reason mine may is missing and is a cover really needed? Here's a picture and you can see the open area with the flywheel bottom exposed.
> 
> Thank you
> View attachment 10623


yes there should be a cover there but other than visual it will not hurt to leave it off.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

daveh70 said:


> Was at the mechanic yesterday. He said my car is missing a "flywheel cover". Do you guys know if the '64 is supposed to have one? If so, any reason mine may is missing and is a cover really needed?


Nah, as long as you don't mind rocks, crap, mud, miscellaneous road debris beating up the back side of your flywheel, getting up inside the bell housing, and generally making a mess of your pressure plate, starter ring gear, and throwout bearing.... then by all means leave it off 

Bear


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dave,

My 64' Tempest (326 cid) came with a flywheel cover.

Here is how/why they are left off;
A mechanic will complete a clutch job/pilot bearing/main bearing etc. job. Then put everything back together, forgetting the thin little sheet metal guard that protects the flywheel. Once the car is all together they realize the forgotten part.... Shortly they realize the bell-housing to motor bolts must be loosened and the starter must be removed to get it in. Thats about the point they are left off and trashed or put in the trunk. If you remember to put it in during the first assembly attempt, they are easy to put in. If you forget and have to slip it in later, it can be a real pain... 

-Thor


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Did a little research and most are telling me that flywheel cover is not really needed because the car isn't driven every day and/or in bad weather. Unfortunately this part for the 64 is not reproduced. All things considered I may have to just forget about it. I'll keep my eye open though. Thanks for the input.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Use the 65 & up cover , just needs the tongue to be trimmed off at the bottom . If something gets in there while running it can crack the bellhousing .


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Try "Billions and Trillions of parts" they deal with a lot of salvaged muscle car parts, they may have one. I personally have never delt with them, so I can't advise on how they are to deal with.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have found someone via Hemmings that makes this part. I'll see how it goes and then can recommend if it works out.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm going to try having this installed possibly tomorrow. Is this the right one for the 64?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

yes that looks like it should fit.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Worked out just fine. Here's a shot with the cover attached. Perfect fit. If anyone needs one, the place I bought it from is called Sonic Motors in Michigan. They make them.


----------

